# 2012 Touareg TDI - Timing Belt or Timing Chain?



## TheeeChosenOne (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm thinking of purchasing the '12 TDI Touareg and considering all maintenance/reliability issues down the road.

If this engine needs a timing chain, is there any maintenance/replacement needed?

I hear that TDI chains, if needed to be replaced is extremely expensive at around $7k (labor/parts)

If a chain, will the TDI last to 300k miles?...


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Chains, plural. There are 4 of them. So I think the cost of repair would be relative to which chain. Not sure where you got the $7000 figure, but given that this engine was only introduced 5 years ago - I wouldn't expect a lot of real world input on the 300k question.

//greg//


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

grohgreg said:


> Chains, plural. Not sure where you got the $7000 figure, but given that this engine was only introduced 5 years ago
> //greg//


This motor has actually been around awhile ROW. We just started getting it here in NA in 09. There was actually a test vehical here in the states back in 06 that members from the CO Rally in Ouray, CO had a chance to test out for the week. It had features on it that never made it here. The only big difference from what we get here and what ROW has is the Adblu system. That is even starting to show up ROW now. No one has complained about it as far as the chains are concerned, so I would not sweat it.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

I doubt it would cost 7 k to replace. I've heard closer to 4 k. But that's still not bad considering if you make it to 300k, you would have paid almost that in timing belt changes on a jetta.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

It is expensive because the chains are in the back of the engine, not up front.


----------



## TheeeChosenOne (Nov 11, 2002)

Can the chains realistically last for the *life* of the engine since TDIs apparently can go to 500k miles?...

As you can see, I plan on keeping such a vehicle until the wheels fall off!.....


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

Timing chains are considered a permanent part of the engine ( like a water pump or valves) rather than a timing belt which is considered a wear or maintainence item like brakes or tires. The potential issue is that some VW and Audi engines have had problems with the life of timing chains. Worse, the chains in the V6 TDI are in the back and I believe it requires dropping the engine to replace them.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> Timing chains are considered a permanent part of the engine


which means they're covered by the 10yr/100k power train warranty. Not the 300k mentioned by the OP, but at least the first 1/3 of it

//greg//


----------



## Harv2002 (May 15, 2008)

http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_350.pdf

John


----------

